# Ipv6 virtualizor issues :(



## ServerBros (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I'm trying to get IPV6 with virtualizor working on a new NODE we have set up runnng KVM (non production just now) and having major issues.

I've followed the following down to a tee http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rhel-re...configuration/ 

Whenever I do the network restart, then the service virtualizor restart the test VPS's seem to lose the bridge connection and are not reachable, now before anyone says contact virtualizor....they keep referring me back to my Datacenter.

Am I missing something, or doing something wrong? I cant see how changing a line to yes, and adding the ipv6 details to another config would cause this.

Thanks in advance people 



__________________


----------



## terafire (Oct 20, 2013)

You enabled ipv6 forwarding right?


----------



## ServerBros (Oct 20, 2013)

Bingo!

Thanks terafire  Need to get my head fully around IPV6 before we make the move

Cheers

Jordan


----------



## Increhost (Oct 21, 2013)

It's important to remember that you need to use ip6tables to filter IPv6 traffic, maybe

it's too obvious but we have seen several customers who just forget that there are

different ways to filter IPv4 and IPv6 in GNU/Linux.

Cheers!


----------

